# Anyone with a blackberry on the Etisalat network?



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Were you affected by update this past weekend?


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> Were you affected by update this past weekend?


I am sorry it's OT but do you work from Etisalat?


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Luckily, I am back in the US on leave, so I missed the patch. But everyone of my colleagues got it and it absolutely killed their battery life. Aside from that, I haven't heard anything else. Some did a hard reset of the phone to get it back to good. I'm not sure if there is a better way of backing out the package though.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

@Timberwolf78: You've got PM buddy.




Starv said:


> Luckily, I am back in the US on leave, so I missed the patch. But everyone of my colleagues got it and it absolutely killed their battery life. Aside from that, I haven't heard anything else. Some did a hard reset of the phone to get it back to good. I'm not sure if there is a better way of backing out the package though.


Here's an interim solution: head over to advanced settings -> applications -> "registration" and delete that software entry called "Registration".

If that doesn't work, here's an automated process that does the same thing for you. Download THIS file, unzip it, connect your BB to the computer and execute the _Remove Registration.bat_ file.

Disclaimer: These aren't official solutions but have been tried & tested on many BBs.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

thank god.. i didnt get d patch.. i just got sms for etisalat.. sayn shortly they are gonna send the patch..


----------

